# Russian Roulette with your file system!



## garthfluff (Dec 27, 2008)

Most Linux users have seen this before. But it's still fun...

Just enter this and your off.

[ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm *.* || echo "You live" 

I hold no responsibility for what you fuck up, seriously.


----------



## Kronpox (Jan 3, 2009)

why would anybody want to do this


----------



## garthfluff (Jan 3, 2009)

To make you feel alive....


----------



## porkchop (Jan 3, 2009)

By the way, gentle reader, you could also bust yourself in the foot with a fucking hammer, but it'll hurt.

I did it once because I thought it would make me "feel alive".

Didn't work. I still felt dead inside. Plus I hurt my foot.

*Don't do either one of these things.*


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 3, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAA! 

Seriously though, Windows has this built in!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought the reason people used linux was to avoid problems like this!


----------



## hairychris (Jan 6, 2009)

I suppose that you could put the code in a file called "SimulateWindowsWithoutFirewall.sh" if it makes you feel any better... 

You can then feel solidarity with the MS 'enabled' bretheren.


----------



## sami (Jan 6, 2009)




----------

